# Tarpon Fishing Report from This Weekend



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, I went west this weekend on a hunch and found a big pile of fish. I mean a big pile, right in the middle of a migration feeding. Went 1 for 5 in one morning. Fish landed was on a bait actually in about 30 feet of water. Fish went about 130 lbs.

Typically, I don't post coordinates of fish, but there were so many fish there, I don't have a problem posting it. Just amazing. 

Here are the lat/lons: 26°42'45.77"N and 82°15'31.75"W

Good luck - oh, and bring some extra fuel with you might need it to get home.

;-)


More to come.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you would need a good amount of fuel if you were running from Texas. Any pics?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Boy that didn't take anybody very long to look it up..... yep, lots of fuel. 

Will post some video later.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I hear you tagged a beast. Nice!!


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

That must have been a blast!


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

A few questions: Did you trailer a boat? Was Miss Tarpon Tomorrow able to witness your claims? Were there any power lines? Did you eat at the Cabbage Patch Restaurant?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Did you get tto watch teh PTTS tournament ? I love those tourneys. I am sure the crowd was tough. That place is extremely crowded this time of year but no doubt the best tarpon fishing in teh world. Have fun! I think you got a lot of guys all excited by that report including myself until I saw where you actually were located at.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yes, on Sunday the PTTS was out in force. Quite frankly, I disagree with that tournament. We were on the hill slightly outside their boundaries so we had spectator seats to that nightmare. Sorry, just my opinions, but I think that thing is BAD for tarpon fishing in Boca Grande. I just don't see the "sportsmanship" in that thing. Just my humble opinion is all.

We fished with a guide. I would not recommend him. I won't name him but while we had some good success the overall "customer service" was poor. I'm sure he's very good but it was not a "great" fishing experience and for what we were paying him, it should have been more on the "service" end of things.

Nevertheless, I got to catch a fish with my new Van Staal reel on my new Sabalo Seducer spinning rod. Both are awesome and combination is a one in a million. 

We tagged the fish but I was not happy with the guide's efforts to revive him. I think he let him go too quickly. With some luck and a few prayers, the fish survived. I will keep everybody posted. I simply revive fish longer and make sure they are better before release. This one is probably a 50/50 shot at it. I was NOT happy about that at all. All the money and effort that goes into tagging these fish you simply have to do a better job reviving the fish. The fish acted really tired from the get go. It has made some HUGE runs. At one point being out over 200 yards. I got it to the boat in less than thirty minutes but when the lip was grabbed, the fish didn't even struggle... not once.

We shall see.

Next time, I'm doing the trip on my own, no guide. I've been fishing over there for almost twenty years now. I think I can just do it myself from now on.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Scott said:


> Yes, on Sunday the PTTS was out in force. Quite frankly, I disagree with that tournament. We were on the hill slightly outside their boundaries so we had spectator seats to that nightmare. Sorry, just my opinions, but I think that thing is BAD for tarpon fishing in Boca Grande. I just don't see the "sportsmanship" in that thing. Just my humble opinion is all.
> 
> Really?! It is definitely catch and release and they take care of those fish so they swim away. I personally dont like the gaff they stick in them but as you say it should heal up. I am curious what specifically dont you like about it?
> 
> Bummer about the guide but I agree with you. I dont think I need a guide there also. Its not like you dont know exactly where they are at. As long as you use proper techniques it should be a no brainer.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

What I saw I just didn't like and did not appear to be a "sport." The fish were not in the hole in the pass but were up on the hill. When a school would come up, a mass of boats would motor over to it, five, six, ten boats would motor right on top of it. No regard for the fish at all and with five or six guys per boat, drop jigs in them. Then the strange thing was they didn't jig. They just held their rods motionless. Now, I had to then ask myself, "Why would a tarpon bite a bait with no action?" I wonder if they were just waiting on a fish to swim through the line and get tangled instead of eat the bait. Reminded me of the term "shooting fish in a barrel". I saw them swarm schools of fish when they would pop-up. Then the boats would be within a couple feet of each other. Some were only two to four feet apart. Is that fishing? I think (just an opinion) that this tournament is a perfect example of what is so wrong with society in so many ways today. Sportsmanship is dying a rapid death. Steriod use and lying about it to get ahead is in. The thrill of the hunt, the challenge is gone, instead, what you have is a need for instant gratification... a win, a hook-up, a tarpon on the line at whatever cost. Got to get ahead of the next guy right now, this moment. The time is very limited in these tournaments, just a couple hours. That adds pressure to an already tense situation. All the TV and media coverage just hightens the whole entire mess. I admire them for doing it as a catch and release tournament... but they kind of have to do it that way under the law so giving them credit for that is really not something they earned. They just figured a way to do it, which is pretty simple actually and something that just came from what others had done during previous tournaments. Miller Beer is a big sponsor of the tournament and so is Century Boats. I'll never buy Miller Beer again. Never wanted to buy a Century Boat but certainly won't now. I know neither company gives a dang if I do or don't but I won't support companies that support something that it is so lacking in sportsmanship. It is sad to see fishing coming to this.... where is society headed??????? very sad.

In my humble opinion, this tournament should be stopped.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well..............this now gives me something else to fret about! Does your decision to exclude Miller beer include Miller Lite? I am a Miller Lite guy but maybe would change. Century does not do a thing for me so no big deal there.

I was just amazed at the number of boats that fish virtually ten feet from each other. No tournament just boats piled up in the pass.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yes... but even worse, I think Miller now owns Lone Star so that means no Lone Star either!!!!


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

Scott,
I see your concern about the line laying still with no action, but I have read that their thinking is just the opposite. They consider it bad form to move the rod up and down. They think the up and down movement is an attempt to foul hook the fish. If i can find the article where I read that I will post a link.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> that means no Lone Star either!!!!


Brent will be the only one grieving about that.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Tokio said:


> Scott,
> I see your concern about the line laying still with no action, but I have read that their thinking is just the opposite. They consider it bad form to move the rod up and down. They think the up and down movement is an attempt to foul hook the fish. If i can find the article where I read that I will post a link.


Well, I do know they snag some fish. I saw a TV show where a well known fishing persona went to Boca Grande and the funning thing about the show was that they NEVER EVER, NOT ONCE showed a tarpon at the boat in such a way where they showed the hook being removed or even the hook in the fish. All of that was edited out... left me wondering why?

Anyway, the issue of jigging or not jigging is kind of beyond the point... that is debated over there to the point of all out war. To me, the bad part is running up and over the top of a school to drop your baits straight down. That is the worse part of all. We were not in the pass in the deep hole, we were on the hill in about 25 feet of water. That's just wrong to me. I think the fish go to the hill to escape the mass of outboards in the pass. The guide told me they've been on the hill more this spring/summer than usual. Funny thing is, part of the hill is out of bounds to the tournament - imagine that??? And the fish are there??? Hummmmmm...??????? I think the old school drifting the pass with inboards is much more "fish friendly" then the present method of sitting on top of a school with an outboard to jig. JMHO!!!

I think somebody should ban sitting on top of fish intentionally in one place to jig. At some point, the parks and wildlife department will probably have to impose some type of boating rule for that pass... that day will eventually come.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

A few years ago while living in Tampa I saw a TV show that had dropped a camera down in to the pass and the tarpon were stacked 12-15 deep and tail to tail as far as the camera could see and they just kept swimming by. I tried jigging like those guys do in the pass but it never worked for me. But I think it is just how the fish want it. If they want it jigged people would jig if they want it not jigged then that is what people do. The PTTS TV show was the best fishing show I have ever seen other than Mark Zonas Worlds greatest fishing show. I loved it. They release all the fish and the only thing I didnt like was they gaffed these fish. Other than that it is a cool tournament and all fish are released unharmed. Boca grande this time of year is a little ridiculous with all of the people. I actually prefered chasing the tarpon in teh bay or outside of the bay until the crowd leaves. Awesome fishery and I would recommend it to any serious Tarpon angler. At least to experience just once.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> A few years ago while living in Tampa I saw a TV show that had dropped a camera down in to the pass and the tarpon were stacked 12-15 deep and tail to tail as far as the camera could see and they just kept swimming by. I tried jigging like those guys do in the pass but it never worked for me. But I think it is just how the fish want it. If they want it jigged people would jig if they want it not jigged then that is what people do. The PTTS TV show was the best fishing show I have ever seen other than Mark Zonas Worlds greatest fishing show. I loved it. They release all the fish and the only thing I didnt like was they gaffed these fish. Other than that it is a cool tournament and all fish are released unharmed. Boca grande this time of year is a little ridiculous with all of the people. I actually prefered chasing the tarpon in teh bay or outside of the bay until the crowd leaves. Awesome fishery and I would recommend it to any serious Tarpon angler. At least to experience just once.


Lets hope it lasts..... with that kind of pressure on a resource... It probably won't.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

tampa has some great tarpon fishing right now also. the pass crabs ought to be flushing out on those heavy tides so the tarpon are stacked up at tampas pass to the gulf also. Man I miss Florida. Texas is such a let down for fishing especially when it comes to Tarpon. Our bays are so polluted that they wont even get close to Galveston Bay excpet maybe the jetties every once in awhile. If florida keeps their waters clean then they will always have a great tarpon fishery. Boca Grande is the tarpon capital of teh world and I would think if that place dies then the tarpon are in serious trouble. I just dont see that happening! But there is the possibility of fish kills from fertilizer run off, red tide and dead zones. Over fishing is not possible with catch and release in place. Let ssee some pics scott!! You had us all fired up thinking there were tarpon around here lets see some tarpon and make us all jealous!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott, Lone Star? Guess I'll have to get some for the shop fridge when you comeover again, lol.

Interesting conversation I am reading here. Doesn't seem to do much to help the survival of tarpon. And if guides don't seem to care, no one else will either. Some attitudes need adjusting from what I am reading. We need to get more people to care about their survivability, starting with guides and tournaments.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> Brent will be the only one grieving about that.


Brent is pretending he didn't read that. If Brent is there, he will continue to bring Lone Star. What would my girlfriend say if she heard that????

I just hope Scott isn't giving up cereal too...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Capt. Mullet*

What makes you think there are not Tarpon in the Bays...one was hooked at the Causeway the other day. No nothing like Florida but they do enter the bay system. Gater


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Good job! Been fishing over there 20 years? You're a pup! 

Love to see some video! :biggrin:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

gater said:


> What makes you think there are not Tarpon in the Bays...one was hooked at the Causeway the other day. No nothing like Florida but they do enter the bay system. Gater


That is awesome I have never heard a report like that. Do youknow anything about how big? I am guessing 5-15 pound juvenile. I met some old timers (80-85) years old and they were lifetime fishermen and they told me that in teh 30s west bay was full of tarpon but they slowly dissappeared over the years.

Howeve 1 catch doesnt mean much. When I hear tons of reports then I will be impressed


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That is awesome. Do you know how big? a juvenile or an adult? Some older gentlemen told me that in teh 30s west bay was full of tarpon. That would be awesome but it is definitely a rare occurence. kind of like that giant tiger shark from a few years ago


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

There are lots of tarpon in Texas bays - not so much on the upper coast on a regular basis but by the time you get to the coastal bend area, there are tarpon in bays on a very very regular basis and can even be targeted.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Tarpon*

The fish was in the 3-4 ft range but there are bigger ones. That makes at least 5 years in a row they have been seen or hooked in that area. The one my son and I saw last year was in the 6ft range. I have never seen more than a single but I'm sure there are a few more in the area. I would think the keep the boat traffic would keep them down if they are there. Gater


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

sweet! I may have to catch a few ladyfish and go over there and soak some meat. They love ladyfish and like in Florida they love structures like the causeway.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice write up, and excuse me for changing the subject but who remembers when the tarpon were up greens bayou or one of those bayous schooling below a sewage treatment plant and what year was that?


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice report and looking forward to the pics...There are definitely tarpon in the bays as I hooked a 30+lb tarpon last year at Rocky Slough just outside the landcut. I had it on for one good jump just 15-20 ft from the boat before it broke off but it was an awesome sight!


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

In Marburgers Store in Kemah there is an old picture of a lady and a tarpon caught in Clear Lake. Check it out the next time you are in there. Talked to them about it and they said it was in the 30's or so. A big fish for sure. 

Before the tarpon tags the Silver King guides caught and released a fish that was measured and released. 260 lbs. or so. They caught this one at the very end of West Bay, at the markers to the channel that leads to San Luis Pass. Darrel Skilern was the guide.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Last time I was in Aransas a couple weeks ago I saw a pretty decent school rolling in the ICW just off of Estes Cove. It was dead slick and during the week with almost no boat traffic. Pretty cool, but they wouldn't eat.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Only a Farley is allowed to catch these! The rest of us can watch Farleys have fun down there in Aransas. Then there is the matter of the water spouts................


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

There used to be a resident school that would reside in the turning basin in Palacios and gorge themselves, all summer on the shrimp heads and cull dropped over by the processing plants and shrimp boats. By the time they left in the fall, they would be almost completely gold in color. Several of these fish would be 200 lb+ range, but if you ever got one to strike, there was no way to catch them. It didn't take them but a second to wrap you around the pilings and break off.


----------



## thatoneguy (Aug 15, 2007)

A little late, but I was there the same weekend as the original poster. I can confirm the d-baggery of the PTTS guys on sunday. We were up on the hill on a big school and everyone was pulling fish out of it and being careful not to run through the fish. I managed to go 2/2 until the PTTS boats hit the school. We noticed the first tournament boat when they putted out into the big ring of boats who were all casting live baits and using trolling motors. They went right into the middle of the school and dropped their jigs down in an attempt to foul hook a fish. Jigging works down in the hole because its deep and the motors don't bother the fish as much. In 20ft of water there is no way the tarpon are going to eat a jig underneath a boat with its big motor on. Everyone was POed at those guys. I think several guides were trying to jump their tarpon into the tourny boats as revenge. The big, calm and hungry school quickly broke up into many small tightlipped schools. At one point our boat was on a good looking school and a tourny boat went over our the school and then the camera boat went over our lines. Thats when we said F it and went to lunch. The next day we went snook fishing and my dad and I caught at least 50 with 35'' being the biggest.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

by looking at my wifes pictures from the last 20 years there are plenty tarpon in the POC area. When she was 11 she landed a 130lb fish by herself. her dad told me the story about how he told her he would either cut the line or let her finish the fight, but wouldnt help her. Her dad has been catching a few every year in the POC area. He took me out and showed me a few schools in places i would have never looked. it seems all you need to catch them is a large horse mullett and a circle hook. Oh and you need some beer to drink while you sit and wait. I think they wre there, but you just have to be in the right place at the right time.


----------

